# Opening Up Basement Stairs



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The 2x4s along side of the stringers might be doing all the work but you can cut above that no problem.


----------



## slowmotion (Jul 26, 2015)

If I remove the 2x4s highlighted in red in these pictures, how will the joists be supported? My guess was that I would still need a posts on each side at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

slowmotion said:


> If I remove the 2x4s highlighted in red in these pictures, how will the joists be supported? My guess was that I would still need a posts on each side at the bottom of the stairs.


 Sorry I missed that. 
You will want 2 or 3 studs in the that corner The other two are fine on hangers we can see the hanger on the right one. You can add a hanger to the left one, but you are stuck with the center one. 


Unless you want to run a beam somewhere to support it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## slowmotion (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Neal. How do you treat the double top plate?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks Neal. How do you treat the double top plate?


 I would work on the two corner posts first. just hammer a stud under the joist a little tight so it take the weight off the corner, put a block of wood under the stud to spread the load on the floor. 
Then remove all the studs and top plates at that corner and install a post in its place with something between the post and floor plastic or tar paper, what have you. Then move you stud over to the right and remove the rest of the top plate install the hanger. Then do the same on the other side. 
You will want at least one bracket on each post. 
I would build the posts out of 3 2x6, crowned in opposite directions pulled straight with corner nails. 2 or 3 nails top and bottom nice and flush then in the middle use nails from the corner on an angle, will pull them flush and then finish nailing them.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

@slowmotion BTW use real hanger nails. 1 1/2" they are the same fat as a 3" nail. You can use them to pin the bracket to the floor too, drill 3/16" hole in floor put a piece of garden trimmer string or wire in the hole and drive the nail.


----------

